# Moral connundrum about dogs.



## SBSR (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi All,

I've been frequenting this site for the past few months as my wife and I are organising and working towards moving to Dubai.

Undoubtedly as the time draws closer I will have more inane questions but for the moment let's talk about my dog.

I have researched the cost and requirements of importing a dog (looks like it's going to cost around €1600 + mountains of paperwork), but my question is a little different...

Is it just too hot for dogs in Dubai?

We've got a little Shih Tzu/Westie cross. This is one thing we worry about.

Has anyone taken a dog to Dubai and regretted it for any reason?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Hopefully someone can help you.

Michelle


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the board
Lots of people bring across their beloved pets (they are part of the family).
Just bear in mind, that yes, it gets very hot and humid here.
Is your dog an "inside dog"?
If so, the transition will be a little easier, as your home will be airconditioned.
Just bear in mind, that they isnt many place to exercise you dog, and the only times to do it in the heat , are very early morning or late evening.

Where will you be living?
You should be OK in a villa (depending on the LL of course), but there are apartments that wont accept pets (such as JBR)


----------



## SBSR (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks.

She's a little inside dog. Should be OK. She'd be too hard to leave behind anyway.


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

Brought my dog with me - so far so good. He has just become more of an inside dog. There are not many places to take him here but he has adjusted well.

By the way it was much cheaper (and easy) to do the import paperwork myself here than employ an agent at this end


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Madam Mim said:


> Brought my dog with me - so far so good. He has just become more of an inside dog. There are not many places to take him here but he has adjusted well.
> 
> By the way it was much cheaper (and easy) to do the import paperwork myself here than employ an agent at this end


Just out of curiosity, can you explain why there is nowhere to walk your dog? Do you mean there are no open green spaces, or are dogs not allowed anywhere? It just seems a shame to have to keep dogs inside - I love watching the dogs running in the sea......................

Michelle


----------



## scootersmom (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi
Can you tell me where you found the information on importing your dog.
I just started looking into it, and can't seem to find anything on the governemnt websites.
Thanks in advance,
Scootersmom


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

scootersmom said:


> Hi
> Can you tell me where you found the information on importing your dog.
> I just started looking into it, and can't seem to find anything on the governemnt websites.
> Thanks in advance,
> Scootersmom



I have just answered on your other thread


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Michelle

There are very few places in Dubai you can take your dog. This is generally not a dog friendly place. I do have a few small community parks close to me that I can walk my dog in but no wide green open spaces and they are not allowed on the beach at any time. Any larger parks - dogs are not allowed to go to. Dogs are 'haram' (prohibited) in Islam therefore probably explains why. I would certainly never choose to own a dog here however having said that there was no way I could have left mine behind and do not regret the decision to bring him.


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification. What a difference to here, where the people are real dog lovers. The dog walkers do a really good business. There is one near my home who walks about 25 dogs in one go. It is an amazing sight.  The only problem is that the Argentines are only now being educated on cleaning up dog mess.

Now I understand the situation in the UK with the new police advert, which used a small black puppy in it and caused an uproar......................

Michelle


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

Read about the police ad - amazing! It was a German Shepherd. These are the dogs the police in the UK use so made sense to have one in an ad.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

As hard a decision as it was, I have left my dog behind in the UK.

I was home 2 weeks ago and I had to take her to be re-homed. Very hard thing to do.

Unfortunately, she is a German Shepherd that is used to two 45 minute runs every day, and I don't think she would have adjusted well to being a house dog, plus, I think the weather here is definitely not suited to the bigger dogs


----------

